# Attn: 5 Series Moderator



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

Just completed an extensive Dension IceLink Install write-up (Concealed Ashtray Mount). Would you like to review for posting? Please PM me.

Jim


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Go ahead and post it!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

don't post it twice--just post it in the audio upgrades forum.

you don't need any kind of moderator approval to post at the Fest


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

WINDOWPRO said:


> Just completed an extensive Dension IceLink Install write-up (Concealed Ashtray Mount). Would you like to review for posting? Please PM me.
> 
> Jim


The write-up is quite long and wasn't sure how if I could just cut and paste from word?

Yes -- will only post once to the audio forum.

Any idea on the cut and paste ... Will the images and formatting remain intact?

Jim


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

You should be able to upload the file here using the manage attachments feature and then people will just click on it to see it.

If you are having trouble, send me an email or PM and I'll post it for you.


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> You should be able to upload the file here using the manage attachments feature and then people will just click on it to see it.
> 
> If you are having trouble, send me an email or PM and I'll post it for you.


Thanks for the offer and help Agent99. I believe I will host the install instructions on my site and just provide a link. The write-up is fifteen pages long with lots of photo's.

I _would_ like your opinion for future reference though... do you think this is the best approach (providing a link) considering the file size... or does it matter?

Thanks again,

Jim


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

WINDOWPRO said:


> Thanks for the offer and help Agent99. I believe I will host the install instructions on my site and just provide a link. The write-up is fifteen pages long with lots of photo's.
> 
> I _would_ like your opinion for future reference though... do you think this is the best approach (providing a link) considering the file size... or does it matter?
> 
> ...


Given your photos and write up I would post it on your site and provide a link to us
Thanks


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Providing a link is just fine...please go for it!


----------

